# Weights and Measures



## Dravenhawk (Sep 15, 2007)

Plugging in some numbers into the whole discription of size is really important. Especially when small size is being compared to a big size. It gives prespective to the reader. 

which is better?

(a.) She was 370lbs when I met her. Her massive 67" hips were bigger around than I was tall.

(b.) She was twice as big as me perhaps even more when I met her. Her massive hips were so big I could not get my arms around her.

As a reader I want to know HOW big she is and what she measures. Numbers describe this aspect. Temper it by keeping it somewhat real. 1,000lb woman are usually in pain and highly limited in thier mobility. I think the more relistic size for a woman is in the 450lb to the 725 lb range. Higher than that you are hitting the upper limits of what the human frame can comfortably carry.

I dont know what the hang-up is on all the stories on feeding. Sorry guys I dont get off on the whole feeder/feedee thing. It is not about the amount of food she consumes or those 1,000lb weight gains. It is about her size and and what she can do with that size. Squashing is always good. As a FA, being squashed by ms. SSBBW is right up there with ms SSBBWs desire to get even fatter.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Observer (Sep 16, 2007)

I prefer B - when yoiu just meet a person you can be impresssed by their size but you don't immediately know the numbers. If you are striving for realism they should emerge as an aspect of the story. "Curious, she got onto the scale. It read xxx"


----------



## Scott M (Sep 16, 2007)

It kinda depends on who's narrating. If the story is told in a first-person point of view, it's strange that the narrator knows a girl's exact weight. If the story features a guy describing his girlfriend, then it's better to see descriptions about size rather than just numbers, unless a scale is directly involved. With an omniscient narrator, expressing weight as a number makes more sense, since the narrator knows everything. But there should still be lots of description; too many writers describe their subject with "pounds and inches" descriptions that are easy to plug into a story but don't describe a girl very well. I'm always left trying to remember a photo I have seen that syncs up with the statistics the writer gives, rather than imagining a character.

And while it's probably a personal preference, numbers are absolutely useless above six or seven hundred pounds. No one really knows what a 2000 pound woman looks like, so a character that size would need to be described.


----------



## zanza (Sep 21, 2007)

i am not sure myself which is better in the end, 

but i do know that alot of writers will often plug in numbers as a way to skip the process of writing a good description, it makes it hard for the reader to fully grasp the characters and such, making it harder to follow at times, or mabe just for me 

i suppose the best thing would be to incorperate "stats" into a very descriptive imaging of the character, although i suppose it really all depends in the end, since i don't think i have used numbers much in the way of writing up description and such, i guess outside of "looking down at the scale, it was clear to see her was at xyz" 

oh well i guess that is my veiw point on the situation


----------



## kosen (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't like either example much. I don't like A specifically because numbers don't give me a clear mental image. 370 lbs--well, depending on the build, what that actually looks like could vary quite a bit. 67 inches makes me register 'okay, definitely big-hipped', because I'm 63 inches tall--but I still don't know exactly how to picture that, because I've never seen a woman knowing that her hips were 67 inches. It does tell me, as is mentioned by the second example, that I wouldn't be able to get my arms around the woman--but it takes some thinking to get to there.

B, on the other hand, tells me more directly how to picture her, at least in the second sentence. The first sentence is vague, since "big" could be refering to circumference or weight or (more unlikely, but possible in fantasy) height, and because I don't know what the narrator looks like.


----------



## Atilde (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello Friends

If you are looking for "normal" bodies, from thin to fat, it is possible to have a look with the fantastic "virtual model" available on line.

It is not done for that, it is to select clothes and buy them on line, Your model helps you to see if it fits. 

Myself, when I've wanted to buy one dress to my girlfriend I've used it. Ive put her size, her weight I've selected her kind of body, hair color etc...

But when I've been alone I've added pounds and pound to her frame to dream of the future.

Please note it is not done for that, but "for the art" if you need something visual to give a good evolution with pounds or kilograms for a story...

Take care

Atilde


----------



## Risible (Oct 7, 2007)

Atilde said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> If you are looking for "normal" bodies, from thin to fat, it is possible to have a look with the fantastic "virtual model" available on line.
> 
> ...



Atilde, can you post a link to this virtual model? Thanks!


----------



## Atilde (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello,

I do not wanted to make publicity. 

It is easy to use www.mvm.com

But if you like some kind of clothes make a research with this three words:

my virtual model

You may find that it is fine to choice clothes too. 

Take Care

Atilde


----------

